# Flipping winged highbacks



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

Has anyone done alot of test riding with the wings on the inside? I have a set of malavita winged highbacks but cant use them because of the double boa boots. I hear people flipping them to the inside for better press leverage but I'm thinking that it might also cause you to lose support on jumps. Lets say if you land tail heavy then what? The board snaps your front end down or you just wash out?:icon_scratch: There was also a guy mentioning that ollies were harder because you cant bend your leg inward. Have no idea


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

stryk3z said:


> Has anyone done alot of test riding with the wings on the inside? I have a set of malavita winged highbacks but cant use them because of the double boa boots. I hear people flipping them to the inside for better press leverage but I'm thinking that it might also cause you to lose support on jumps. Lets say if you land tail heavy then what? The board snaps your front end down or you just wash out?:icon_scratch: There was also a guy mentioning that ollies were harder because you cant bend your leg inward. Have no idea


I have both winged and unwinged Vitas and to be honest there isn't much difference in performance between the two. The winged version feels little more locked in due to it wrapping around your boot but that's about it. I'm not sure, flipping them around would make a noticeable difference in performance. Maybe a little in a way it feels.

I don't do much jibbing but I do jump around alot when I ride and spend most of the time on the jump line when riding in the park.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Seems like you should just 'flip' them for some regular malavitas.


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

snowman55 said:


> I have both winged and unwinged Vitas and to be honest there isn't much difference in performance between the two. The winged version feels little more locked in due to it wrapping around your boot but that's about it. I'm not sure, flipping them around would make a noticeable difference in performance. Maybe a little in a way it feels.
> 
> I don't do much jibbing but I do jump around alot when I ride and spend most of the time on the jump line when riding in the park.


I tested them with the wings on the inside just standing on carpet and pressing is crazy easy, barely need to lean and board goes waaay up. But this also kinda worries me stability wise especially on jump landings. Never tried on snow tho


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

basser said:


> Seems like you should just 'flip' them for some regular malavitas.


i see wat u did there =P but i have regular highbacks so not a big deal. Was just curious if people tested having them inside since that was discussed on angry snowboarder


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

stryk3z said:


> I tested them with the wings on the inside just standing on carpet and pressing is crazy easy, barely need to lean and board goes waaay up. But this also kinda worries me stability wise especially on jump landings. Never tried on snow tho


Was the board you are testing on noticeably harder to press before? Where does your board bend mostly when pressing(at the tips, between the feet etc) ? 

Curious because as I posted, I really didn't notice much difference with my winged and unwinged versions when the wings were outside. I may just end up trying it inside and see it for myself.


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

snowman55 said:


> Was the board you are testing on noticeably harder to press before? Where does your board bend mostly when pressing(at the tips, between the feet etc) ?
> 
> Curious because as I posted, I really didn't notice much difference with my winged and unwinged versions when the wings were outside. I may just end up trying it inside and see it for myself.


Well i can say the board is VERY noticably easier to press. I guess you can think of it as pinching the board? not really sure how to describe it but it lifts much higher with much less effort, I ride camber only and i guess you could say it begins bending up between the feet as u lean back. Just trying on carpet u can notice a big enough difference cause i have no snow here anymore to test for real. I'm really just worried about any downsides it might have (if theres any? Dont even know). I saw a company making double winged highback attachments not too long ago too so maybe it is a thing..?


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

snowman55 said:


> Was the board you are testing on noticeably harder to press before? Where does your board bend mostly when pressing(at the tips, between the feet etc) ?
> 
> Curious because as I posted, I really didn't notice much difference with my winged and unwinged versions when the wings were outside. I may just end up trying it inside and see it for myself.


btw the angrysnowboarder article is called 'winging-it' and the company making the add-ons is saavidesign. Thats where I got the idea from anyways since I just had highbacks i couldnt use


----------

